# Funny latin names



## Dark Raptor (Jul 29, 2005)

Check this page:

http://cache.ucr.edu/~heraty/yanega.html#Curious Scientific Names

The best (created by polish scientist   ):

Gammaracanthuskytodermogammarus loricatobaicalensis Dybowski, 1926

More here:
http://cache.ucr.edu/~heraty/menke.html
http://home.earthlink.net/~misaak/taxonomy.html


----------



## thedreadedone (Jul 29, 2005)

i found one of those sites ages ago, its excellent


----------

